# Xbox 360 Wireless Controller for Windows



## Elkgrin (6. April 2008)

Hat schon jmd diesen Xbox Controller an einem Vista 64Bit zum laufen gebracht? Bei mir findet der Controller scheinbar die Empfangsstation nicht. Bzw die Empfangsstation findet den PC erstmal nicht . Treiber hab ich von der CD sowie HP installiert, keine Änderung der Symptome.

Mal testen, was ein XP 32Bit dazu sagt...

PS:
Muss diese LED am Receiver leuchten oder sowas?


----------



## potzblitz (9. April 2008)

Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme mit Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories Software mit der Datei Version 1.10.123.0. Also der PC findet den Sender/Empfänger nicht? Probier mal einen anderen USB Steckplatz. Beide Knöpfe gedrückt das die sich finden?


----------



## Elkgrin (10. April 2008)

potzblitz schrieb:


> Läuft bei mir ohne Probleme mit Microsoft Xbox 360 Accessories Software mit der Datei Version 1.10.123.0. Also der PC findet den Sender/Empfänger nicht? Probier mal einen anderen USB Steckplatz. Beide Knöpfe gedrückt das die sich finden?



War Montag schon Umtauschen  Empfänger war wohl hinüber.

Geiles Teil.


----------



## Elkgrin (11. Mai 2008)

Microsoft XBOX 360 Play and Charge Bundle (X360) (B4Y-00026) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Funktioniert das Play & Charge Kit auch am PC? USB sollte eigentlich USB sein, aber was es nich alles gibt...

Kann jmd was dazu sagen?


Nich, dass 16 Batterien für 2 EUR teuer wären, aber hey..


----------



## potzblitz (11. Mai 2008)

Funktioniert ohne Probleme am PC !!!


----------



## Elkgrin (12. Mai 2008)

Thx, dann wohl auf in den BlödMarkt!

(hoffentlich sieht mich keiner in der konsolenabteilung)


----------



## Susan (28. Juli 2009)

Vielleicht kann mir hier einer weiterhelfen.
Mein Bruder hat sich neulich den Wireless Controller für Windows gekauft und er funktioniert natürlich nicht. Er hat schon alle USB-Steckplätze probiert, die Software geupdated und das einzige, was er bisher erreichte, ist dass der Controller höchstens beim Start von Windows XP kurz angezeigt wird. Wir besitzen bereits 2 Controller mit Kabel und die kann er ohne Probleme anschließen und als ich den Wireless Controller an meinen PC angeschlossen hatte, ging er direkt.

Im Moment sind uns die Ideen ausgegangen, was wir noch alles versuchen könnten, um den Fehler einzugrenzen. Vielleicht kann ja einer von euch uns weiterhelfen.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (31. Juli 2009)

@Susan klingt nach einem interessanten Problem
wie sieht es im gerätemanager des Computers aus?
ist da vllt. unter Gamecontroller iwas auffällig...noch zehn alte installiert oder so..
sonst im Gerätemanager mal entfernen und wieder anstecken und software von CD installieren

benutzt ihr das gleiche OS?


----------

